# First Location shoot: Boxing Gym



## Newnan3 (Sep 11, 2010)

This is my first shoot outside of my garage, the first time using a beauty dish with a grid and the first time using my 60" inch octabox for my Calumet Genesis 200.  I shouldve moved the d@mn bucket out of the ring shot pics.....Luckily I get the opportunity to shot again there later this week.  

C&C Welcomed.

1)






2)





3)





4)





5)





6)





7)





My flickr Flickr: NAmpaipast's Photostream


----------



## Corvphotography (Sep 11, 2010)

the last one is the best of her.  The lighting looks great in the first 2. good job.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont see the connection between the model and the boxing ring.


----------



## Newnan3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I dont see the connection between the model and the boxing ring.



She's a Knockout :thumbup:

Eh, I dont know if it works or not but Ill surely try


----------

